# Fighting Between Different TSD Clubs



## TallAdam85 (Jun 12, 2003)

Hello I have met  many other tang soo do people. I am not in any FED or ORG for Tsd. But the people in these feds hate each other for no more reason then being in a different fed. But we all should be not fighting where all tang soo do brothers and a few Tang Soo Do Sisters LoL. Jk But has any one ever seen this? See when I go to a tourament almost Everyweekend I am walking around talking to everyone. I don't care what style they are as long as there nice. But does anyone else feel this about Tang soo do or even Martial arts


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jun 12, 2003)

My old TSD assn ( www.imahq.net ) were good friends with the ITF (International TSD Fed) ........ the the GM's were anyways. They used to train together as kids. We used to attend their tournies, and they'd invite us. It was always great fun. The only "sticklers" I saw were the ones with the big heads   You know the instructors (not GM's or even tourny officials) that think they and their students are the s**t. But they get beat in the long run.


----------



## lonekimono (Jun 12, 2003)

fight nice guys,and please watch the ax kick's :rofl:


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jun 12, 2003)

( www.imahq.net ) karate kid that site does not work? are u sure that is the right name


----------



## Galvatron (Jun 12, 2003)

Most of the Major Tang Soo Do organizations I've seen have a very open and receptive attitude towards other organizations.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jun 15, 2003)

Try it now, Adam  http://www.imahq.net/ 

I was just there. I know it works


----------



## blackcrow (Jun 15, 2003)

I think you see this for the same reason you see bad sportsmanship. Sometimes it happens within clubs too. There always has to be one jack*** in the group.


----------



## TangSooGuy (Jun 16, 2003)

While I know that certain grandmasters and masters (even within organizations) tend to have political issues with one another, in my experience any personal problems are not handed down through students or through organizations.

I am part of the WTSDA (www.worldtangsoodo.com), but have been trated cordially when visiting other associations.  I have met grandmaster CS Kim of the ITF and have visited ITF schools and was always treated very warmly.  I have had similar experiences with other Tnag Soo Do masters from other organizations, as well as with masters from styles other than Tang Soo Do.


----------



## Shinzu (Jun 19, 2003)

i think fed vs. feds is just plain stupid.  i mean it does happen butit's just not right.  we should be working toward a common goal...not a more common problem.


----------

